# Visa rectification



## juliab223 (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi,

So, I have received my work permit at the end of June, but....DHA made a mistake and wrote a wrong company in the description along with the company that I'm working at (they put it in brackets) so in my visa it looks like that: To take employment at *wrong company* (correct company). My work has applied for rectification for me. But, my question is, I need to leave the country in September to go to my homeland, would that be an issue at the customs?

Looking forward to reply


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

No, they wouldn't check that at customs, or even at the immigration/visa check.


----------



## juliab223 (Aug 8, 2014)

Great, thank you for your reply


----------

